
Juicero May Be Feeling the Squeeze - tomgallard
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-04-19/silicon-valley-s-400-juicer-may-be-feeling-the-squeeze
======
Yetanfou
I'll offer a brief glimpse into the future. Juicero, burnt by the ease at
which consumers rob them of potential revenue poaches someone away from the
likes of HP or Gillette. That someone comes up with the perfect solution: add
a coded valve to the juice bags which only opens when it has been inserted in
a licensed Juicero machine. The added advantage is that the machine can refuse
to squeeze more juice out of a bag which has been in the machine for more than
X days, _all for your protection_ of course.

Next thing consumers take knives to the bags to circumvent the coded valves.
Bags are reinforced. Consumers use better knives. Bags are made double-walled
with some nasty tasting/coloured liquid in between the two walls, _all for
your protection_.

Next step is Juicero goes bankrupt, consumers are left with useless machines
which end up on flea markets or landfills.

Rinse.

Repeat.

Me? I just eat an apple, an orange or a banana. My daughter prefers to put
them through the blender first and calls it a smoothie. Takes all of a few
minutes and works with apples and oranges and bananas from _any_ source.

~~~
roymurdock
You should consider applying for an operations role at Juicero - the double-
walled solution was truly a nice touch.

On another note, Juicero doesn't care what you or your daughter do to make
juice, because you were never meant to buy a Juicero. It's a safe bet that
their strategy was to sell B2B to large corporations and into the high-end
hospitality industry (hotels, cruise ships, colleges) rather than B2C. I'm
sure they extrapolated some crazy TAM/SAM/SOM for the B2B amenities market
based on Keurig's success and used it to score an easy $120m.

~~~
Animats
No, it's built as a home appliance. If it was for the food service industry,
it would be heavy stainless steel and cleanable with boiling soapy water, like
everything else in that industry. And it would be faster; 10 seconds, not 2
minutes. It wouldn't look like an overgrown iPad.

~~~
roymurdock
It's a self-serve appliance, aka not meant to be used in a kitchen or prep
room, but to be left out in common areas for customers to buy/take a bag and
make their own juice, no mess no cleanup, see Keurig

~~~
DKnoll
Keurig markets itself to both consumers and businesses.

~~~
compsciphd
others like Flavia dont market to consumers though (its actually a selling
point of theirs, "our machines are expensive and hence wont be purchased by
consumers, so dont have to worry about people stealing your supplies")

------
aresant
"Reporters were able to wring 7.5 ounces of juice in a minute and a half. The
machine yielded 8 ounces in about two minutes. . . The company sells produce
packs for $5 to $8 . . ."

\- So the machine is 6%, give or take, more efficient than hand. If I'm
serving two juices a day during weekdays for me and spouse at average cost of
$6.5/unit that's $0.78/day, $3.90/week, say I do this 50 weeks a year so $195
in juice recovery value (JRV) by using the machine :).

\- Also saves the household example above 3 minutes of time a day by using
machine. Let's say average household who can afford $8 packets of juice is in
the $100k/yr club at least so time value (for sale) of $50/hr gives me an
efficiency gain of 750 minutes or $625/year in Juicer Time Return (JTR).

Using machine provides one year JRV of $195 and a JTR of $625 = $820

Product cost is $400.

FOLKS you are DOUBLING YOUR MONEY!

~~~
DerpyBaby123
I know you're being facetious, but the machine is actually slower than doing
it by hand.

~~~
aresant
The machine takes no time though - eg 2 min of machine time is zero human cost
time :)

~~~
marcosdumay
I was sure you were joking at the GP, now I'm not sure anymore :)

You mean, I go out and get a machine, something that will take constant
handling at home, and waste some precious space, so it can make juice. And as
a bonus, it's slower than the no-machine alternative (so it will make me
wait). And I didn't even come into the cost of finding their brand of juice
for buying, instead of any other one.

I did never hear about this company before, but I'm surely not becoming their
client.

------
simias
It's the first time I hear about this product but as someone who likes
fermenting vegetables this part surprised me:

>We finish by sealing the produce (completely raw and never pasteurized) into
our Packs, which get shipped to your door the day they're made.

Wouldn't raw, unpasteurized chopped fruits and vegetable start fermenting very
quickly in those packs? Are they shipped refrigerated?

This entire thing is so weird to me. Those packs cost around $6 each and they
only produce a small glass of juice. This is less cost effective than some
hipster juice bars, and at least here you don't have to clean the glass
afterwards.

Buying a good juicer sounds like a much better investment, although admittedly
they're probably more painful to wash up.

EDIT: after some more digging up, it turns out that the packs _are_ delivered
refrigerated. On top of that the machine will refuse to juice expired or any
kind of 3rd party packs and apparently needs an internet connection and a
smartphone app to function. Preposterous.

Here's the getting started video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-i0UugILBJg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-i0UugILBJg)

Step 1: open the box

Step 2: plug in the juicer

Step 3: sign up to your juicero account through the smartphone app

Honestly if you had shown me this video 2 hours ago I'd have assumed satire.

~~~
djrogers
I'm also very skeptical that raw chopped vegetables can be hand squeezed in to
juice. Given that the packets _can_ be squeezed by had in to juice, that leads
me to believe that the vegetables are not as unprocessed as Juicero would like
me to believe.

Lemme try this - I'll chop up a bunch of spinach, kale, and carrots, place
them in a reinforced bag, and squeeze them by hand. Yeah - that's not gonna
give me juice...

~~~
praseodym
I was wondering about that as well and found an article [1] that has pictures
of an opened packet as well as after juicing [2]. To me it looks like the
produce is chopped very fine, maybe a little like produce that has gone
through a blender for a few seconds.

[1] [http://www.businessinsider.sg/juicer-juicer-product-
review-2...](http://www.businessinsider.sg/juicer-juicer-product-
review-2016-4/)

[2] [https://static-
ssl.businessinsider.com/image/5710e74c9105842...](https://static-
ssl.businessinsider.com/image/5710e74c91058422008bcd3a-960-720/heres-a-before-
and-after-shot-of-the-produce.jpg)

~~~
mikesickler
Yeah my guess is that depending on the ingredients, the consistency of the bag
contents will range from finely chopped produce to a pulpy slurry.

------
dpflan
"Two investors in Juicero were surprised to learn the startup’s juice packs
could be squeezed by hand without using its high-tech machine."

This sounds almost comical...

~~~
thefifthsetpin
I don't see why this matters at all -- the disposable juice packs are what
extract money from the consumer. It's the razor / replacement blade or printer
/ ink model. If someone finds out that they really only need the blades, ink,
or juice packs, it's no big deal.

The problem for the manufacturer comes when consumers figure out that they can
use knock-off blades, generic ink, or 3rd party juice packs.

~~~
draw_down
How many people do you know that drag the razor across their face without the
handle? Sure it's where the profit comes from, but you do need the two parts
to have a consumer story. Otherwise they'd just sell the blades and drop the
ruse.

~~~
maxerickson
They also sell disposable blades with disposable handles attached to them.

------
beaconstudios
The single most "Silicon Valley is a bubble" paragraph I've ever seen:

Doug Evans, the company’s founder, would compare himself with Steve Jobs in
his pursuit of juicing perfection. He declared that his juice press wields
four tons of force—“enough to lift two Teslas,” he said. Google’s venture
capital arm and other backers poured about $120 million into the startup.
Juicero sells the machine for $400, plus the cost of individual juice packs
delivered weekly. Tech blogs have dubbed it a “Keurig for juice.”

I've got bingo!

------
wyldfire
> Juicero declined to comment. A person close to the company said Juicero is
> aware the packs can be squeezed by hand but that most people would prefer to
> use the machine because the process is more consistent and less messy.

"We kinda didn't think about this much because the real money is in the
packets anyways. This stuff is way better than ink cartridges."

~~~
kesselvon
Why not just sell the packets. $5-8 dollars for a juice pack is already
bonkers

~~~
Pigo
As a daily veggie shake juicer, I'd be interested in packs that could cut down
on the time I spend each morning cutting stuff up, if cost effective. But I
get no satisfaction from status symbols, anymore than I care that my household
appliance barely found a reason to connect to my wifi.

~~~
paulcole
> As a daily veggie shake juicer

Does not really compute with

> I get no satisfaction from status symbols

------
tdeck
I don't understand this product at all. If you're willing to buy a pack of
prepared juice, why not just buy a bottle of juice instead?

~~~
bgutierrez
I read that vitamins in juice break down over time rather quickly. Juicero is
supposed to be as fresh as possible, and therefore be nutritious and taste
better than anything in a bottle.

I can't speak to the actual differences, though. I'm not really a juice person
unless rum or tequila is involved.

~~~
doubleunplussed
Sure, their juice is fresh, so it's better than most non fresh bottled juice.
But you can buy bottles of fresh juice. It goes bad fast, but so do these bags
of juice. I'm really not seeing how this product is anything but a con to take
advantage of people who don't realise that a well marketed solution isn't
necessarily better than what you already had.

------
maxerickson
I'm sad they didn't test how fast they could empty the juice container with
the aid of scissors.

It's also unfortunate that a ridiculous, overpriced, bag squeezing machine
keeps getting the charitable label "juicer".

------
ghaff
Then there's this $1500 toaster oven. [https://juneoven.com/the-
oven](https://juneoven.com/the-oven)

In all fairness, most of the reviews are fairly positive. Though this takedown
is pretty hilarious: [https://www.fastcodesign.com/3065667/this-1500-toaster-
oven-...](https://www.fastcodesign.com/3065667/this-1500-toaster-oven-is-
everything-thats-wrong-with-silicon-valley-design)

------
pdog
What do the contents of a juice pack look like prior to juicing? As far as I
know, it's not possible to manually extract meaningful amounts of juice from
leafy greens or root vegetables (e.g., spinach, romaine, kale, beets, ginger)
so the ingredients must be processed before going into the packs.

~~~
woobar
Quote from another article (with some pics):

Juicero workers receive truckloads of produce from nearby organic farms,
triple-wash it, then chop it into specific shapes. A specialized machine then
fills each pack, ready to be shipped.
[https://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/03/business/juicero-juice-
sy...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/03/business/juicero-juice-system-
silicon-valley-interest.html?_r=0)

Customer(?) with an open bag: [https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cfj8DI-
UEAAGi5F.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cfj8DI-UEAAGi5F.jpg)

------
afandian
That looks like a waste nightmare.

> The only element not recyclable by municipal methods are the Packs
> themselves

> Request a prepaid shipping label from by clicking the “Get Started” button
> below. We will then collect the Packs...

[https://www.terracycle.com/en-
US/brigades/juicero](https://www.terracycle.com/en-US/brigades/juicero)

~~~
illegalsmile
Isn't it though? On top of not only the waste you have the waste of
shipping/transportation.

> Step One: Cut off the bottom section of the Pack and remove the pulp

> Step Two: Rinse the Pack.

> Step Three: Set the Pack aside until you’re ready to recycle.

> Step Four: MAIL THEM IN Request a prepaid shipping label from by clicking
> the “Get Started” button below.

At this point I'm better off not only saving money, packaging and associated
shipping pitfalls but saving time by simply juicing everything myself at home
and buying produce when I make my regular trips to the grocery store.

~~~
jrowley
The worst part is that if a pack is too old, the machine won't squeeze it for
you! So people just throw them out. That's how my friend figured out you can
just squeeze them by hand.

------
6stringmerc
Anybody else get flashbacks to the Tom Hanks movie _Big_ where using the
mentality of a kid renders all the focus group and marketing analytic charts,
well, kind of irrelevant. "Who wants to play with a building?" correlates to
"Why don't I just squeeze this weird Capri-Sun pack thingy into the cup?"
pretty nicely to me. Neat to see this, kind of humorous in a non-catastrophic
way. It's not like the machine catches fire or explodes. This is...just life.

------
dreamcompiler
"The New York franchise drew rave reviews from the likes of Gwyneth Paltrow."

This is absolutely not a phrase I would want to see in an article about my
startup.

~~~
magic_beans
You've never heard of Goop? Gwyneth Paltrow is HUGE. People buy the things she
recommends, simple as that. You might not, but there's several armies' worth
of gym-going, juice-drinking women who hang onto her every word.

~~~
dreamcompiler
If I was starting a business just to make money, I'd love to have Paltrow's
endorsement. But I'm not wired that way. I value integrity and science too
much -- probably to my financial detriment.

------
mankash666
Is this the trailer for season 4 of HBO's silicon valley? It sure could be

------
TillE
So what's actually inside the packs, very fine bits of wet plant matter? Is
there any real benefit of this over just selling bottles of fancy juice?

~~~
distances
The same thing I was left wondering. What's the point here with $400 machine
and juices 5-8 dollars per serving? I'm sure they could get some thousands of
users, but how on earth could this be worth such a large investment?

~~~
slizard
The key idea is already in the second sentence of TFA:

"The product was an unlikely pick for top technology investors, but they were
drawn to the idea of an internet-connected device that transforms single-
serving packets of chopped fruits and vegetables into a refreshing and healthy
beverage."

Keywords: _IoT_ , _single-serving_ refill packs, _healthy_ fuit & veg.

further details reveal that the thing will track you at every single use
pinging the central servers. It has a kill-switch to refuse juicing when they
don't think you should be juicing anymore (for now expired package, but hey,
nothing prevents updated from refining the "feature").

Need I continue?

Overall, it's a product that just rides the hype of juicing and IoT, but it's
at least as nasty as the !#@%!# cloudpets [1].

[1] [https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/02/creepy-iot-teddy-
be...](https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/02/creepy-iot-teddy-bear-
leaks-2-million-parents-and-kids-voice-messages/)

~~~
distances
For them, sure, the idea is surely interesting. But for the end-user? Why
would anyone go for this over just ..buying a bottle of juice? It doesn't
sound like this would be freshly pressed or anything, just from a weird
container.

------
michael_h
'He said the company is a “platform” for a new model of food delivery, where
fresh fruits and veggies are delivered regularly to the home'

For the past five years, I have gotten a box of fresh fruits and veggies
delivered every Monday. The produce is organic, often local, always tasty, the
box they come in is reusable, and it doesn't have DRM (that I'm aware of).

Edit: “Williams, a self-proclaimed health-food evangelist, said she’d like to
see the company sell packs by themselves to people who can’t afford the
device”

Can't spare $400 for the device? How about $5-$8 for 8 oz of fresh juice? Make
sure to put it into a paper cup with a lid and a straw so we can maximize the
amount of waste generated (along with the juice packet).

------
colourincorrect
But... what is the point of a juicer if the contents you are juicing are
already liquid?

I am in a state of panic right now because I cannot fathom how a group of
people thought this was a good enough idea long enough for them to develop a
final product. What????

~~~
nommm-nommm
They say it's "single-serving packets of chopped fruits and vegetables" not
juice.

~~~
haldean
...but there's no way that you can generate enough force with just your hands
to turn chopped fruit into liquid, though. It must be mostly-liquid already
for that to work, right?

~~~
jjeaff
Ya, that's the real point. They are lying. If anything, it's full of pre-
juiced chopped fruits and vegetables.

------
nommm-nommm
Wow, I can't even... this is comedy gold:

>four tons of force

>delivered weekly

>QR code

>online database

>patent-pending

>400 custom parts

>scanner

>microprocessor

>wireless chip

>wireless antenna

>revolutionary machine

>subscription model

>“platform” for ... food delivery,

Guys, we are talking about a juicer here.

~~~
gvb
Its the "unix toaster" of the 21st century although, to be fair to the unix
toaster, at least DRM was not one of _its_ requirements.

[http://www.danielsen.com/jokes/objecttoaster.txt](http://www.danielsen.com/jokes/objecttoaster.txt)

------
everling
$400 for a machine that in the end doesn't give you freshly squeezed juice? I
think a lot of the appeal from squeezing fruit juice is using actual pieces of
fruit.

~~~
nommm-nommm
It's apparently "single-serving packets of chopped fruits and vegetables"

~~~
jjeaff
But I think that's the crux of the matter, although the article fails to hit
the nail on the head.

The marketing was completely misleading. The bags seem to be filled with
prepared, liquid juice.

You don't need a machine because they are just sending out Capri sun bags of
juice.

The machine is just a lie to make you think something is being prepared fresh.

------
reacharavindh
In some sense, this is an example of Natural Selection in Silicon valley.
Idiots get weeded out after wasting some VC money. Part of me feels amused by
this.

------
pascalxus
This is what happens when all the most important innovation is illegal
(housing, health, and transportation) and increasing shares of income goes to
the top 0.01%. Innovators run out of real things to innovate on, and start
creating 400$ bags of juice. You should Look forward to seeing more of this in
the coming decades.

------
adamnemecek
Never change sv

~~~
sjg007
It would have been better if it was revealed in a plot point on Silicon
Valley.

~~~
drspacemonkey
I'm still trying to figure out if this is a viral marketing campaign for
season 4.

------
aloisdg
"He owned a cup which served also has a bowl for food but threw it away when
he saw a boy drinking water from his hands and realized one did not even need
a cup to sustain oneself."

~~~
magic_beans
Is that from the biography of Rob Rhinehart?

------
film42
I bet you could also use a straw and drink it right out of the pouch!

~~~
magic_beans
That's honestly a good enough idea already, especially if the pouch was
recyclable. Then the straw could be metal (reusable) with a pointy end to
pierce the pouch. Boom, solid business to have 10 of these pouches delivered
weekly.

~~~
cowpewter
Hipster CapriSun?

------
panglott
Was wondering why not just use a hand-operated lever press, like the sort of
low-tech cast-iron device you might find on an old farmhouse.

Then realized this was the concept for the hipster Juicero.

------
programminggeek
Sometimes the real customer is investors willing to give millions to an idea
and the real product is a company that looks investable.

------
Animats
The thing used to cost $700.[1] $400 is the new, lower price.

[1] [http://www.theverge.com/2017/1/17/14296530/juicero-juicer-
pr...](http://www.theverge.com/2017/1/17/14296530/juicero-juicer-price-cut-
after-ceo-shakeup)

------
softwarefounder
This whole thing sounds like a sitcom parody.

------
crygin
Huh, I wonder if this was just with certain juice bags, or if they generally
pulverize the materials in the bags to make it easier to squeeze. I can easily
see this for berries, citrus, etc, but it seems less likely for beets, kale,
and other hardier vegetables.

Regardless, their actual market has always been restaurants and offices that
want to have juice without a mess or someone who knows how to make it, and
that seems less impacted, if perhaps less appealing to their investors.

~~~
maxerickson
The bags don't have anything other than juice in them.

edit: Or maybe finely chopped stuff. Unclear. I would think they wouldn't
bother putting stuff like orange pulp in the bags though.

~~~
kesselvon
but if you can squeeze the juice by hand, its just juice. They're selling a
$400 machine that squeezes a packet for you.

Life imitates art i guess

------
sergiotapia
A "juice luminary" \- Silicon Valley writes itself!

------
skizm
Alright, someone needs to make a hand cranked version of the juicer now. You
could probably 3D print one on the cheap and open source the specs.

------
RyanCavanaugh
I'm waiting for the part where we find out the contents of the packets are
from bottles of Odwalla purchased at the local grocery store.

------
manigandham
Juicero also expects customers to cut open the juice packs, trash/compost the
pulp, wash them out, then ship them back in a box for recycling. It's more
work than just using a blender.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-i0UugILBJg&t=1m53s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-i0UugILBJg&t=1m53s)

------
illegalsmile
Can someone solve the added waste and transportation problem these companies
(Juicero, Blue Apron, etc...) have created by using home deliveries and lots
of specialty packaging? Yes, some perishable food delivery services offer
recycling but you're still left with the transportation issue.

~~~
mikeash
The waste and transportation is easy to solve: just don't use these companies.
Go back to the old-fashioned way of obtaining your food from the store.

The real problem would need solving (and I'm not sure it really does, because
how popular are these things, really?) is people's desire for these wasteful
services.

~~~
magic_beans
I kind of wish stores would just sell pre-cut vegetables. There HAS to be a
way to do this en masse. The pre-cut kale at whole foods is almost ALWAYS sold
out. Not to speak of the cauliflower "rice" that people actually battle over
at Trader Joes.

If stores stocked these kinds of pre-cut veg, that would take 3/4 of the pain
out of cooking.

~~~
nkrisc
My local mid-range grocery store sells peeled garlic, containers of chopped
onions and other vegetables and fruits. It's great for people who want to save
time or lack the dexterity to do it easily on their own. I personally don't
buy them because I can and don't mind doing it myself.

------
kozak
Well, maybe it's even better than the original concept: now you can consume
the product even if you don't have the hardware. As long as the juice is good
- why not. They just need to start selling their juice packs to those who
don't own the device.

~~~
untog
Yes, but they're also out $400 on every customer. And those customers can now
very easily switch to a different juice provider without losing any
"investment" they made in hardware.

I can't find any info on their site about subscription pricing (always a red
flag) but this whole thing seems absurdly stupid. I'd be amazed if they
managed to scale this in such a way that shipping refrigerated juice to
individual customers is more affordable than people picking it up in the
store/receiving it with their normal grocery order.

~~~
DoctorNick
The juice bags are DRM'd (yes, seriously):
[http://boingboing.net/2017/03/15/a-juicer-that-wont-make-
jui...](http://boingboing.net/2017/03/15/a-juicer-that-wont-make-juic.html)

~~~
kesselvon
can they DRM your hands?

------
TaylorGood
Convenience at the hospitality level makes sense. That said, there is room for
a squeezer with 396 less parts in sub-$200 range that provides empty open-top
squeeze funnel bags. Allowing end user or companies to fill and dispense
whatever..

------
jlebrech
why not have a bag of preselected fruit (unjuiced), you attach it to the
juicer which has a fan to keep it from pulverising the plastic, and the fan
stops when the blade has fully stopped spinning. and then you just have to
wash the blade.

~~~
magic_beans
You better patent that. Actually... I CALL IT. No take-backsies.

~~~
trevyn
That is, in fact, pretty much how the first-to-file US patent system works
today.

------
makmanalp
I'm surprised to see google ventures in here:

[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/juicero](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/juicero)

Anyone have better knowledge of these VC firms?

------
pablobaz
Surely what they need is some way it can be consumed straight from the pack?

------
Const-me
Can't they replace online database with asymmetric cryptography in that QR
code? This way a machine can validate manufacturing date even offline, i.e.
more reliably.

~~~
dingo_bat
But then how do they recall contaminated pouches?

~~~
Const-me
Depends.

If it’s contaminated ‘coz expired, it’s doable. Many devices have accurate
real-time clocks even offline, e.g. GPS. It’s easy to include the expiry date
in that cryptographically-signed data. BTW, Kerberos protocol does similar
things with their timestamps.

If however it’s contaminated just because the producer decided to recall a
batch of their product, then yes, a centralized server is a good choice.

------
power78
These guys must have sold investors hard for Google to put 120 million into
this. Maybe there is an angle here I'm not seeing.

------
aarpmcgee
keurig for juice? this is not what the world needs.
[http://money.cnn.com/2015/03/04/news/k-cups-keurig-
inventor-...](http://money.cnn.com/2015/03/04/news/k-cups-keurig-inventor-
regrets/)

------
jlebrech
this sounds like what lexmark do (used to do?) with printer cartridges, most
of the electronics in the cartridge and you have to buy a new cartridge
costing more than the original printer with a half full cartridge.

------
cmdrfred
This isn't a juicer as much as a juice dispenser.

------
heifetz
how much value do the venture capitalists add?

------
jbverschoor
hilarious

------
grabcocque
$120m from investors none of whom were aware you don't need a $400 machine to
squeeze the juice from fruit?

How do people with so little sense get so much money?

~~~
omginternets
Because they sell to people with more money than sense.

~~~
reustle
Like the Campbell Soup company, for example:

[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/juicero/investors](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/juicero/investors)

------
winteriscoming
>> an internet-connected device that transforms single-serving packets of
chopped fruits and vegetables into a refreshing and healthy beverage.

Wow, internet connected? I just can't understand this craze to connect
anything and everything to internet.

~~~
HenryBemis
"we want to know EVERYTHING about you", what you do, eat, drink, watched
(smartTVs getting screenshots), listened (see BOSE article), make love (iCon),
self-satisfy (iVibrate - or whatever it was called), when did you use the
toilet (formerly known as "playing angry birds for 10mins) and this is the
main purpose of IoT devices..

Looks like people/companies don't focus on how to solve a problem and make
money from the solution but more like how they can get into our homes and
monetize on the activities recorded.

